# My discus eat eggs... :S



## blaunacht (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi! I've got nine discus. Two discus hold up even. But Male fish eat eggs. What am I doing?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

well, how many times have they mated?


----------



## blaunacht (Nov 13, 2009)

Two or three months.


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Put a mesh around the eggs at a small distance,the distance should be no more than a centimetre,so that the parent/s can see and aerate the eggs with their fins.If the eggs hatch,both parents are usually very protective of them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My old man used to breed em , he used to pull the eggs put em in a established tank of 10g and used an air stone to aerate them, however from what Ive read on the retarded interweb is that the babies are less likely to be good breeders if they arent raised by the parents.

I mean how many times have they mated already or laid/fertilized the eggs? My angels went 6 times the 7th time he just eats em as she lays them down now.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

hm,so you can do 1 thing.after laying eggs you can separate the 2 discus...


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> My old man used to breed em , he used to pull the eggs put em in a established tank of 10g and used an air stone to aerate them, however from what Ive read on the retarded interweb is that the babies are less likely to be good breeders if they arent raised by the parents.
> 
> I mean how many times have they mated already or laid/fertilized the eggs? My angels went 6 times the 7th time he just eats em as she lays them down now.


What did your old man feed the fry?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to seperate the breeding pair from the rest of them. The female will lay the eggs on somthing vertical or angled, then the male is still required to fertilize them. Once they are fertilized and start to grow, you can remove the male if he starts to pick on them also. 

Once the fry hatch they usually require 1 or both parent to feed off of. They eat their parents slime coat, and food around their mouths.


----------



## brock (Jul 17, 2010)

hi mate mine do the same i say just leave them and it takes a few goes but they will get it right mine are ok now and stay away from the tank


----------

